

Best app/software for Bookmark organizing? - pitsocial

I'm looking for something better than the usual Chrome Bookmarks or Delicious, I have hundreds of urls that I need to organize... any suggestions please?
======
FreezerburnV
<http://pinboard.in> is my bookmarking organizer of choice. Simple. Powerful.
Fast. Initial entry fee (<$10 right now I think), but in my opinion worth it.

~~~
jaz
Another vote for Pinboard. I have several thousand bookmarks stored there, and
have been a user for nearly 2 years.

~~~
pitsocial
I think I'm going with Pinboard! Seems like the service I've been in desperate
need of. Thanks

------
goyalpulkit
I have been using <http://kippt.com> for quite some time now and it is great
not only to organize your bookmarks but to find new interesting links as well.

------
gw666
licorize.com or pinboard.in

------
piterrro
miitla.com

